# Stolen JPEGs



## SlightlyConfuzzed (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I have a few pictures which I took on my phone that I uploaded to my PC. After a few weeks of them being on my computer I noticed a software company's logo in the lower right hand of a few of my pics. Weird. I did not upload these photos to any social networking sites nor did I email them to anyone.

I googled the company logo and was able to get their phone # and spoke to tech support about why their logo was appearing at the bottom of only a few of my pictures. Basically the guy just said he knows nothing, and that I should contact the manufacturer of the phone. I dont have any of their software on my PC and i called the manufacturer of the phone they were taken with and they confirmed that my phone is not bundled with their software either. 

 The logo only appears on 4 of about 30 pics taken over about three weeks time. Why? I didnt upload them to my computer any differently and they were all copied from my SD card at the same time. Also I still have the originals on my phone and they have no logo in the lower right side. 

What is going on here? 

Mods, If I have posted this question in the wrong forum please move the thread if that is possible. Thanks for your time everyone!


----------



## Drake (Jan 24, 2011)

Sounds odd. What's your phone model? Is it a simple phone, or a smartphone with Android/Windows/Symbian etc.? Are you using the default camera app or third party software?


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

Tineye the photos and see if they are being used.

Your computer got hacked, and you likely are now the pround owner of a bot.


----------



## tuumbaq (Jan 30, 2011)

thats is the weirdest thing Ive heard, most likely your PC got hacked


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2011)

Bercause that's the goal of hackers...to find jpegs on your PC, and slap a logo on them. :roll:

How very malicious!


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bercause that's the goal of hackers...to find jpegs on your PC, and slap a logo on them. :roll:
> 
> How very malicious!


:lmao:

I gotta agree though...

Why would somebody go in and edit a logo on to your pictures?

If they wanted to steal them, they would just steal them.

What company is the logo for?  That right there should tell you how they got there...


----------



## OrionsByte (Jan 30, 2011)

:addpics:


----------



## Rekd (Jan 30, 2011)

It is more likely a 3rd party shooting mode on the camera. Post some picts and background on shooting modes you use.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Bercause that's the goal of hackers...to find jpegs on your PC, and slap a logo on them. :roll:
> 
> How very malicious!



You would be surprised.....I have a friend who is a former hacker.  probably 90% of hackers are not out to cause any real harm.  It's just a game and hobby to them.  They will hack into systems, and do some silly little thing as their "signature" and be done. Usually they hack websites though, not computers, but who knows.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah, I would be surprised. Surprised if this is a hacker, that maliciously put logos on 4 images on the OPs computer. C'mon.


----------



## SlightlyConfuzzed (Feb 4, 2011)

Well the company logo is Arcsoft. They make photo and video editing software. I can post the pics, but do I need to use something like image shack or whatever to post them? 

My phone is not a smart phone. Its actually rather antiquated, it is a verizon vx11000 (i think). It takes decent pics though. The camera is a 3.2 megapixel schneider-kreuznach. Whatever that means.

Thanks for your thoughts and input.


----------



## mpasq66 (Feb 4, 2011)

If I recall correctly, Arcsoft makes a lot of cell phone software/applications dealing with photos, picturemail, instant messaging, etc...


----------



## caged (Feb 5, 2011)

makes you wonder.
kinda like this...
GPS in cameras and phones creates privacy issue | Video | 7online.com


----------

